# Driftwood



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

my local petco has some good driftwood selection. mostly for tanks under 50 gallons tho. nothing really big. its pretty cheap asian driftwood and its in the terrarium section even though its for both aquatic and terrarium.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Jason, you think you could post a photo of the wood? I like the stuff they have on the website. I am just leary about the shipping charges to canada.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Not a problem, I need to track down a digital camera, give me a few days....


jason


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

i just went to the creek by my house and found some allready waterlogged driftwood and it looks great. I scrubed it off with a toothbrush before I put it in. its abotu 3 feet long in my 55 gallon.


----------

